# Mr. Peepers popping bubbles....



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

These are pictures of Mr. Peepers popping bubbles with my daughter. He gets up on his back legs and hops around with her, it is so cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

More.....As you can see Buster was comfortable just watching!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Haha!!
Great pics!!

Looks like they were all having fun popping the bubbles!! 
I love that name too, Mr Peepers hehe


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice piccys, i tried that once but my girls were either scared or totally not interested in them


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, he really loves to do it. All I tell him is 'bubbles' and he is ready. I made this picture and just thought I'd post it too. I LOVE black backgrounds. It's cool eventhough you can still see the lady in the bubble. :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Great photos , looks such fun , I must get some bubbles for my boy


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Mr Peepers looks like he's having such a good time and Buster looks like he is supervising! LOL Such cute babies!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

That is SO CUTE!!!! :lol: Some quality time for him and your daughter.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: GREAT PICCYS!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's just way too cute!!! What a character! He sure knows how to have a good time. :lol: 

You have a couple of great boys and it's wonderful to see more pics of them. What a riot! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

have you seen those doggy and kitty bubbles?? bacon scented and cat nip induced lol. he'd have a blast!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

They are great Kari, I gotta try bubbles see what happens, I am sure only Bindi will care LOL


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

That is cute. I like the one with his tonge sticking out.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cute pictures. Looks like Mr. Peepers is having a blast.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's....looks like he is having the time of his life !


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are great pics. I don't think I have ever seen any dog more into bubbles then Mr Peepers :lol: :lol: :lol: Buster seems lukewarm about the whole affair :lol:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

That is too cute. Cocoa loves to chase bubbles when we blow them for him.

Jennie
Cocoasmama


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Bacon scented, I need to find those!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

those are adorable Kari i love the one with the black background it is really arty looking well done :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Great pics. Mr Peepers has a lovely shiny coat and Buster is really cute too. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kari said:


> Bacon scented, I need to find those!



ok here's a link....

http://www.chiwawagaga.com/treats.html

scroll down to the toys section and checkout thebubble buddy and replacement bubbles. they don't have the bacon ones but the barbecue chicken and peanut butter ones they have.....


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

OMG....how cute is that? I'm going to go buy some now. I think Taco would love those.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics they are brilliant , Mr peepers is so cool! 8)


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is too funny! :lol: I bet Alex gets a kick out of that :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

How cute!!

Your babies are adorable.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Great pictures!!! That's so cute he know's what 'bubbles' means and loves to play with Alex, popping them. That picture with the black background is just awesome!!!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

To adorable. I couldn't think of anything more fun than to blow bubbles and have all your kids enjoy them. I am going to have to try this out.

Thanks luv4mygirls for the link. 

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG bacon bubbles?! How cool is that! Mr. Peepers is such a character!! He is too cute!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I love those pictures! The black back ground is great! Your guys are great! Buster reminds me a little of my Bruiser


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Kelly, Alex LOVES it! She laughs the whole time! :lol: 

SJC, I have always thought that about Buster and Bruiser! Buster's name when I got him, at 8 months old, was Bruiser!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow that last pîc is one to frame !!! mr peepers is almost as big as your little girl :wink: 

he's so cute !! 

kisses nat


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> wow that last pîc is one to frame !!! mr peepers is almost as big as your little girl :wink:
> 
> he's so cute !!
> 
> kisses nat


Yes he is! He weighs 12 pounds and is really tall when he stands.


----------

